# 2005 NISMO KC w/6CD Audio -- Satellite?



## Pexster (Jun 14, 2006)

OK, the factory sticker says it has the LE Audio Package w/ 6 CD changer, and that it's satellite-ready. I bought the XM kit at the dealer and after a few hours they call me up and say they can't install it because it's not compatible. 

Anybody here know what the truth is? Everything I have read says that this truck, as listed above, should be able to accept the XM head unit.

I don't know whether to believe the dealer service department.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

They're wrong. If you have the NISMO/LE audio package with the 6 CD changer (and it came from the factory that way), your truck can use the factory XM radio kit. All they have to do is mount the receiver box on the underside of the center dash (near the driver's right leg), plug it into the wiring harness located underneath the steering wheel and run the antenna wire..

Take it home and do it yourself.


----------



## Pexster (Jun 14, 2006)

They're telling me that the wiring harnesses don't match. Something about a transition during my manufacturing date range (supposedly according to Nissan). I called that Texas on-line parts store, and they said they'd never heard of any problems. I have a case open with Nissan support. They sold me the truck with the factory sticker on the window saying it was a satellite capable audio system.

I wonder if Nissan changed ( or bought) a different plug configuration/harness at some point? I can't afford to take the chance on just buying it, because if they end up being right and I can't make it work either, I'll probably be stuck with a $325 little box/


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Pexster said:


> They're telling me that the wiring harnesses don't match. Something about a transition during my manufacturing date range (supposedly according to Nissan). I called that Texas on-line parts store, and they said they'd never heard of any problems. I have a case open with Nissan support. They sold me the truck with the factory sticker on the window saying it was a satellite capable audio system.
> 
> I wonder if Nissan changed ( or bought) a different plug configuration/harness at some point? I can't afford to take the chance on just buying it, because if they end up being right and I can't make it work either, I'll probably be stuck with a $325 little box/


I still say they're wrong. Keep the heat on them, and call Nissan USA yourself to get an answer from them if some of the early production models weren't capable of satellite radio.

Worst case, they can change out the wiring harness.

And, if they're right and it ISN'T satellite radio-ready and the window sticker says it was... you CERTAINLY should call Nissan and see what they're willing to do about it.

Best of luck. Keep us updated -- this would be good information to get out to everyone.


----------



## llado (May 11, 2005)

yea, your dealer is definatly wrong. ive been selling these OEM satellite radios for over a year now and they havent changed the plugs. make sure your dealer is selling you the newest version of the sat. radio b/c it was changed for the 2005 models.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Try asking the Parts guy if you can see if the harness fits. At the very least you will know if it is indeed a harness issue and then be able to possibly rule it out if it doesn't, but not necessarily that it will work though. I had the same issue with the Service guys, one said I can not use the iPod interface another said I could then the Parts guy told me I needed both harnesses. Once I installed it I figured out what I needed and they took the other one back. My Nismo has a build date of Jan. '05 and it works. Good Luck.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

llado may be right. Here are the part numbers you need:

Receiver kit: 999U9-XMBK1
Glass-mount antenna: 999U9-XMG01
Receiver bracket kit: 999U9-SRBK

EDIT: If they continue to give you problems, call Courtesy Nissan's (www.courtesyparts.com) parts department and see if you can get them to agree to give you a refund if you buy it from them and it won't fit. Their number is 1.800.527.1909.


----------



## llado (May 11, 2005)

i would check out mynissanparts.com too. it looks like they have a good price on the unit.


----------



## Pexster (Jun 14, 2006)

OK, after opening a case with Nissan USA service, my original dealer called me back after a few days to try to resolve the problem. First they said "No problem with satellite in that unit." The they asked if I had a SAT button on the radio. I said "No, but the owners manual says that the A-B-C button will cycle through AM-FM-SAT once you install the XM unit." He went away for another two days, then called and said his audio experts say that I need an extra little part -- an FM modulator. This sounds like an after-market solution to me. Is this reasonable, or am I still getting bad info?

I might just try the MyNissanParts or CourtesyParts as others have suggested, as long as I can get a refund of it doesn't work.

This is incredibly frustrating! You'd think SOMEONE at Nissan would know what their own trucks have in them. Is that too much to ask? (rhetorical question.)


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Pexster said:


> OK, after opening a case with Nissan USA service, my original dealer called me back after a few days to try to resolve the problem. First they said "No problem with satellite in that unit." The they asked if I had a SAT button on the radio. I said "No, but the owners manual says that the A-B-C button will cycle through AM-FM-SAT once you install the XM unit." He went away for another two days, then called and said his audio experts say that I need an extra little part -- an FM modulator. This sounds like an after-market solution to me. Is this reasonable, or am I still getting bad info?
> 
> I might just try the MyNissanParts or CourtesyParts as others have suggested, as long as I can get a refund of it doesn't work.
> 
> This is incredibly frustrating! You'd think SOMEONE at Nissan would know what their own trucks have in them. Is that too much to ask? (rhetorical question.)



NO -- Don't accept an FM modulator. That is DEFINITELY a jury-rig solution and is NOT a Nissan standard part. The sound quality will be much worse with the FM modulator.

How about posting a picture of your head unit? It would help me out a lot.

BTW -- I'm not one to usually be rude to customer service people, but I recommend you call Nissan USA and DEMAND that they give you a head unit that is capable of accepting the direct-wired Nissan standard XM kit for a 2005 KC Frontier with the 6-CD system if your head unit won't work. That's what your window sticker and all of Nissan's literature promised when you bought the truck


----------



## Pexster (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks. That's what I suspected about the modulator. I left my camera at work, but will get a picture by Monday. What irritates me about Nissan USA support is that (apparently) they just had my dealer call me back, when the whole reason I called THEM is because my dealer was clueless. Heck, I trust people here a whole lot more than my supposed Nissan experts at the dealerships!


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a Feb 05 build Nismo. I have factory XM and Ipod interface. The dealer is smoking crack.

GW


----------



## mdaugherty (Feb 14, 2006)

I have the same truck. I went with Sirius. Ordered it from Mynissanparts.com. Went with the Sigma antennae. Am not happy with reception. It drops out much more than my previous Sirius/Alpine system. My receiver mounted on the sidewall next to the drivers left leg. Wireharness has has the plugs hanging there that you need. I would take matters into your own hands and do it yourself. An FM modulator is not the answer. Your truck is Sat ready, so demand the results. There is no SAT button on the radio. Not a problem. I used all of my presets for SAT radio. 
Mike D


----------



## Pexster (Jun 14, 2006)

So I called Mossy Nissan's "audio expert" that they referred me to. Get this -- she said "I think you need an FM modulator because Nissan's don't interface with XM, only Sirius."

Lord, grant me patience! (This after DAYS of back-and-forth with the service guy.)

Anyway, here is a picture of the factory audio unit --










Here is what's to the left of the driver's side panel --


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Hmmm... you got me. That certainly looks like the normal 6-CD unit, but it doesn't have the SAT button.

Maybe the dealer's right. However, I'd still call Nissan and tell them that I bought a truck with a window sticker that said it was satellite radio-ready, and I expect them to give me one.


----------



## mdaugherty (Feb 14, 2006)

Same radio I have same truck I have. Of course, I have Sirius. But, I thought Nissan went with XM exclusively now? Mynissanarts was blowing out the sirius units and I had sirius before, so I stayed with it. Agree with Bully, raise some hell.

Mike D


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Okay, so I think mdaugherty is saying that the unit will still work with the factory XM/Sirius tuner.


----------



## mdaugherty (Feb 14, 2006)

Yup, plug and play. Hit radio and you switch from AM/FM/Sat. Came in right away. I have to think you got some wrong part numbers and your tuner is for another vehicle. Your dealers is clearly lost. We have the KC. Bully has the Crew with the extra speakers and amp. This is the premium unit in the KC.
MD


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

mdaugherty said:


> Bully has the Crew with the extra speakers and amp.


Actually, I don't. I have the base system (couldn't find a red NISMO anywhere in the SE US w/o the roof rack that had the RF system, so I sacrificed the audio). I've replaced the speakers and added a subwoofer. I'm prowling eBay for a factory 6-CD head unit...


----------



## Pexster (Jun 14, 2006)

OK, got a call from my Nissan USA support person today. She got an answer from her model line and other specialists, and said my truck should definitely be sat-ready. We both think the dealer service department was wrong.

One last question. Should I get the Nissan glass antenna? I read another post here about someone who mounted a different antenna on the roof and routed the coax through the upper brake light housing. Is the roof-mounted antenna better?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

That would be me. I would certainly recommend using a roof-mounted antenna rather than the glass-mounted antenna. I've seen others complain about the reception with their Nissan sat. radio, but I've never had ANY problems with recpetion on my XM Commander. The reception should be better because the roof-mounted antenna will use the body metal to draw a better signal. Plus, it looks much better than having a big lump on your windshield.

I'll be glad to answer any questions you have about routing the antenna. Good luck!


----------



## mdaugherty (Feb 14, 2006)

I would avoid the through glass unit. I have the Sigma antennae and I have been bitchin about reception in CA (LA area). I get dropouts in some areas because of terrain that I Was not getting with my Apline system in my old truck. The Sigma antennae is not magnetic, howver. It mounts via double stick tape. It is huge compared to most I have seen. STrange. I am just living with it since I bought the lifetime subscription!
Mike D


----------



## Pexster (Jun 14, 2006)

I really lagged on this. (Was in the middle of moving from SoCal to Central Cal.) I'm now back to commuting 500 miles every other month. When I look at the three big Nissan parts sites (Courtesy, My, Your) I see three different part numbers and three widely varying prices. And Courtesy shows "Sold Out" on a part number (999U9-A6003) that's very close to what I see listed for the 2005 KC on one of the other sites.

Can anyone tell me for sure which is the correct unit? Is it the 999U9-XMBK1 from Courtesy or the 999U9-AS003 from MyNissan? Or are they the same thing? (I'm worried about getting one and the connectors won't mate.)


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey MSBULLYFAN, I've seen a couple of those 6-CD units you're looking for on ebay. Type in "nissan frontier" for your search. Also at the bottom of the pages you can also click to check for items in ebay stores. There's alot of items offered, you can always narrow down your search for that item on the left hand side of the screen as long as it's in the "nissan frontier" heading. (Quote marks not needed)


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey msubullyfan, the auction item# for the Rockford/Fosgate 6-CD unit you're looking for is 330059388366 you only have about 1 1/2 hrs left on this auction. It may relist if nobody buys it. Item bid starts at 99.50 with buy it now option for 100.00 + 25.00 shipping. Lotsa luck!


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

nissanmadness said:


> Hey msubullyfan, the auction item# for the Rockford/Fosgate 6-CD unit you're looking for is 330059388366 you only have about 1 1/2 hrs left on this auction. It may relist if nobody buys it. Item bid starts at 99.50 with buy it now option for 100.00 + 25.00 shipping. Lotsa luck!


Notice that my post was from June. I've had the 6-CD head unit for 5 months now!


Pexter -- call the folks at Courtesy Parts and ask them directly -- they can answer your question.


----------



## mdaugherty (Feb 14, 2006)

I have sirius tuner 99U9-AS004. Agree with Bully, call courtesy nissan or mynissanparts and ask for the right part #.
Mike


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

msubullyfan said:


> Notice that my post was from June. I've had the 6-CD head unit for 5 months now!
> 
> 
> Pexter -- call the folks at Courtesy Parts and ask them directly -- they can answer your question.


OOPS! I didn't even see the date. One of those day's I guess.


----------



## Pexster (Jun 14, 2006)

LAST QUESTION (promise)

I've got my fingers crossed. The unit is on the FedEx truck for delivery today. I hope the connectors mate! Courtesy did not have the roof-mount antenna. If the unit will connect, can I buy any XM antenna, or is the coax connector proprietary to the Nissan unit?


----------



## Pexster (Jun 14, 2006)

After all that confusion due to several different Nissan dealership service department's ineptitude and downright ignorance, I installed the unit myself today. I haven't routed the antenna yet, but total install time to a successful test? 

*5 minutes!* 

(The dealer had it for 4+ hours!)

Thanks to *msubullyfan*, *llado*, *Z_Rated*, *gordynismo*, and *mdaugherty* for your help and suggestions.

(Oh, and the auto stereo place that sold me the antenna splitter I needed laughed about the dealerships. "Who do you think they bring their problems to?" they said. "We had one last week where the tech didn't know there was a blown fuse.")


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

That's good to hear, glad you got it all worked out. Happy Holidays!


----------



## mdaugherty (Feb 14, 2006)

*Sat radio and Aux in/FM modulator*



gordynismo said:


> I have a Feb 05 build Nismo. I have factory XM and Ipod interface. The dealer is smoking crack.
> 
> GW


Gordy, is your XM or Ipod running through an FM modulator? I have the 05 KC with the RF system and factory Sirius, but now I bought a GPS so I thought I was forced to use an FM modulator because I do not have another Aux in, right?

Also, I got rid of the Nissan Antennae and installed a Monster magnetic unit. Fraction of the size and better reception! Who knew?
Mike D
05 Nismo KC


----------



## mdaugherty (Feb 14, 2006)

I should have done more searching. I remember the Ipod/Sat functionality issue and I reckon I will have the same issue hooking up my GPS to the head unit. Still, it is preferable to a FM mod. The GPS has touch screen controls and I can upload my music library if I want. That is not my goal at this point. I just want to be able to hear the directions and hardwire the unit in rather than use the mobil plub.
Mike D


----------



## colwerh (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi All, I have an 05 Nismo Frontier crew cab with the Fosgate 6/cd changer w/sub woofer.
How can I determine if my system is XM SAT. ready? I see nothing on the radio face plate that would indicate that it is.


----------



## Pexster (Jun 14, 2006)

There is no SAT button on the unit. You just scroll through the Mode (if I remember right -- not at home to check my truck) to get to it. Whatever button takes you from AM-FM-CD will add in your satellite when you install the unit. I spent hours and hours trying to get straight answers from 4 or 5 different Nissan dealers on this. They were ALL wrong. The people on this forum had much better info. The installation took me 1/2 hour total.

Sounds to me as if you are good to go. Just call up Courtesy and order the part.


----------

